# Pretty Cool what I found today



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Today I got the mail and found an envelope from That Pet Place? I opened it to find a catalog.....which is nothing new, but why the large envelope. Then i see a small envelope attached to the cover. I open it up and see a gift cert? So i am scratching my head. Then i am thinking, i am getting married soon, maybe somebody got me this??

A couple hours later i am paging through the catalog and i see a picture of a fish submitted by a customer....then it all dawned on me. A few months ago i submitted this tank
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tion/32293-75-gallon-gallery-56k-warning.html
to them.

Well sure enough on page 71 of the catalog with the sea horse on the cover.....there is my tank!!

Pretty cool....i am published!!! Not really, but still a pleasant surprise.



jB


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats on getting your pic in the catalog 
In my top 5 of favorite tanks!
Just curious, how much was the gift card?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

wahh link dont work me for,
gratz on ur picture and wedding


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Try copying the link here:

```
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/delaware-valley-aquatic-gardeners-association/32293-75-gallon-gallery-56k-warning.html
```


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Also...

Congrats, Jason. Definitely a nice surprise.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Mike and Steve 

Certainly nothing amazing but my fiancee and i had fun joking around that i was famous all day But alas, I am not. HAHA

Oh, it was for 20 bucks I am going to use it for a 20H for a shrimp tank

jB


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Congrats Jason.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats Jason, thats pretty cool to have your tank featured like that it definately deserves it.  As you know its been very inspirational to me.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

davis.1841 said:


> Congrats Jason, thats pretty cool to have your tank featured like that it definately deserves it.  As you know its been very inspirational to me.


Thank you

I have been following your thread.....its a great journal with great results Looking forward to seeing more as time progresses

jB


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations man! 

Bring the catalog to the meeting. I cant find mine.


----------

